# "imaginar als" o "imaginar els"



## eroz

Tinc el dubte si "imaginar" va seguit de la preposició a o no en aquest context: "M'imagino els animals menjant" o "M'imagino als animals menjant"

Gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Eroz!

"Imaginar" és un verb transitiu i aquí el complement directe és "els animals". El complement directe no duu mai preposició, tret de casos especials en què hi pugui haver alguna ambigüitat, per exemple. En aquest cas l'exemple és senzill i s'aplica la norma general, no hi va preposició: "m'imagino els animals menjant".

Espero haver-te ajudat!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Cert el que et comenta la betulina, al 100%. 

És un dubte / error freqüent, en tot cas, i si ens ho mirem bé, es dóna tant en català com en castellà.

Fins aviat!


----------



## betulina

megane_wang said:


> És un dubte / error freqüent, en tot cas, i si ens ho mirem bé, es dóna tant en català com en castellà.



Sí, és cert, passa moltíssim. L'altre dia ma tia em preguntava si "en Joan dibuixa a la Maria" era correcte, li vaig dir que no i em va dir: "però si fem "a qui dibuixa en Joan?" 
A part de l'adequació o no d'aquesta "prova", que seria molt llarg d'explicar, hi ha una prova per veure si és complement directe o no (i per tant si hi ha d'anar preposició o no) que no acostuma a fallar: és pronominalitzar la frase, i millor si és en singular, per evitar confusions amb "els". Si el pronom que "surt" és "el/la" és directe i no hi ha preposició (per norma general), si surt "li" és indirecte i vol la preposició.
És una prova que a vegades faig en casos que em provoquen algun dubte i em va bé.


----------



## ampurdan

Crec que la pregunta, ben feta, seria: "Qui dibuixa en Joan?". No sé si s'hi pot posar la preposició en aquest cas.

No és com en castellà. En castellà, als complements directes de persona es preceptiu utilitzar la preposició "a".


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Crec que la pregunta, ben feta, seria: "Qui dibuixa en Joan?". No sé si s'hi pot posar la preposició en aquest cas.



Sí, hi estic d'acord, però, segons com, pot provocar ambigüitat. Formulada així també es pot entendre com "qui de vosaltres dibuixa en Joan?" (amb en Joan com a complement directe). Sempre depèn del context, és clar, però en casos d'ambigüitats ja Fabra "recomanava" l'ús de la preposició.


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Sí, hi estic d'acord, però, segons com, pot provocar ambigüitat. Formulada així també es pot entendre com "qui de vosaltres dibuixa en Joan?" (amb en Joan com a complement directe). Sempre depèn del context, és clar, però en casos d'ambigüitats ja Fabra "recomanava" l'ús de la preposició.


 
És cert, de la manera que ho he posat jo quedava ambigu. Gràcies, Betulina.


----------



## megane_wang

A mí em funciona millor provar de construir la frase en passiva tot fent servir el mateix verb; si es pot posar com a subjecte, normalment és complement directe :

Dono el llibre a la Maria -> El llibre és donat a la Maria. (La Maria no és donada a ningú; ha de ser Indirecte, encara que aquí és una obvietat)

En Joan dibuixa la Maria -> La Maria és dibuixada per en Joan. (La maria és Complement directe)

I ara, la prova de foc:

M'imagino els animals menjant -> Els animals són imaginats menjant (en actitud de menjar) -> Uau! "Els animals" És complement directe... tot un descobriment per al post número 8 

Fa uns quants anyets una mestra de català m'ho va recomanar com una alternativa menys ambígua a preguntar quí fa què... precisament!!!

Siau siau ! 

Perdoneu que hagi trigat a fer memòria, però d'això ja fa _uns QUANTS_ anyets...


----------



## Samaruc

megane_wang said:


> A mí em funciona millor provar de construir la frase en passiva tot fent servir el mateix verb; si es pot posar com a subjecte, normalment és complement directe


  

Ausades que sí, això no falla mai!


----------



## betulina

megane_wang said:


> A mí em funciona millor provar de construir la frase en passiva tot fent servir el mateix verb; si es pot posar com a subjecte, normalment és complement directe.



Ai, sí! I tant, i tant, és el que em van ensenyar a l'escola, però mira, per mi sola no em surt, no sé per què... sempre acabo fent l'altra, encara que és cert que aquesta (la que deia jo) també pot induir a error, amb segons quins verbs conflictius.


----------

